# 1.	Looking to shadow. Contra Costa County CA -



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ray!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Ray, If you're a member of Mount Diablo Beekeepers Assoc. We have mentors in you're area that would be willing to let you go through some hives with them.
Its a free service to members. Let me know. www.diablobees.org or on facebook.


----------

